# russian blue x silver tabby



## tec11 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi

anyone know what parent the kittens will take after 

the mum is a russian blue and the dad is a silver tabby.

thanks
paul


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It depends on whether the silver tabby is homozygous for silver - if he is a pedigree he very well may be - and if he carries blue. Do you know anything about his parents? Is the Russian blue a full pedigree?

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What breed is the silver tabby (silver tabby being a colour only) - just asking

kittens might be - black, silver tabby, brown tabby (assuming dad doesn't carry blue)

if dad does carry blue then add blue, blue tabby and blue silver tabby


----------



## tec11 (Apr 25, 2012)

The mother from the russian blue was a pedigree.

not sure about the parents from the silver tabby i say more no than yes.


thanks
paul


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Gotta ask - why? An 'oops' litter?


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Uh oh.:001_huh:


----------



## tec11 (Apr 25, 2012)

just got the kittens but the wife wants to let them have a litter next year

before we get them done.


thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Seriously NOT recommended - would you DNA test for all the potential health risks? - are you willing for either your female or male or BOTH to spray your house as they reach sexual maturity? And why? It is most likely that the kittens will be black or brown tabby. Nothing 'special' really - black cats are the hardest cats to find homes for. Check out the stickies at the top of the section. Read about how much and emergency out of hours c-section costs, etc.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Gotta ask - why? An 'oops' litter?


An 'oops' litter on PF, that doesn't happen on here


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't you think, that if the offspring of a Russian Blue x with a Silver Tabby looked anything other than exactly what it is - a home experiment by people who may be lovely and well intentioned but are not experienced with genetics or breeding, someone somewhere would be doing it professionally ie; properly?

Get them neutered and enjoy them.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Before you even consider breeding I would like you to think very hard about doing so, Why would you want to have a litter? it's not as easy as just puting one cat to another and hey presto you have kittens....most of the time... we had 3 littersthis year so far, but we are registered breeders, one of the girls had trouble in giving birth and had to go in for a C-Section, on Easter Sunday by the out of hours vets called Vets Now, if you are still fond of breeding let me know and I'll give you the price quoted, that will make you think twice


----------



## tec11 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just paid £1000 for an MRI SCAN for my cat, just find out what was wrong even tho he couldnt be saved


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Are you sure the tabby is silver? Reason for asking - many pictures I have seen on adverts for moggy silver tabbies are actually not silver. If the tabby isn't silver and doesn't carry blue, all you are going to get is black kittens (difficult to home) and ordinary brown tabbies.

One more thing - you say the Russian is pedigree. If she is registered, she is likely to be on the non-active register, and if she is (you can find out by checking the papers you were given) the breeder expects you not to breed from her and so you shouldn't do so. If she happens to be on the active register, you'll do much better to find a Russian blue stud.

edit: just re-read the thread, the russian is only half pedigree, sorry I misunderstood. Can't really see any point in this mating though.

Liz


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

tec11 said:


> Just paid £1000 for an MRI SCAN for my cat, just find out what was wrong even tho he couldnt be saved


I'm not at all following how this is relevant, although I'm sorry for the loss of your cat.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess tec is saying he has the money to take care of the cat and kittens.

Liz


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

tec11 said:


> Just paid £1000 for an MRI SCAN for my cat, just find out what was wrong even tho he couldnt be saved


Oh no, im sorry for the loss of your cat
Breeding is a bad option, cats do not need tyo have a litter before they are spayed it makes no difference except that you have a whole load of unwanted kits on your hands.


----------



## izzyc (Dec 18, 2011)

Please consider carefully before you do this. Are you ready and willing to keep ALL the kittens for the rest of their lives if you can't find them good homes? One of the main reasons kittens end up in rescues is because owners can't find homes for them and won't keep them. 

There are ways to be involved in breeding without actually doing it yourself. You could make contact with a local reputable breeder and ask him/her to mentor you. You could volunteer with a local rescue to foster pregnant queens and look after the kittens. I'm involved in rescue and we are literally crying out for more foster volunteers!

If you do want kittens next year, please at least think about going the rescue route. We are overrun around this time every year.


----------



## Larka (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi,
Our cat is the result of a x breeding between a silver tabby and a Russian blue only the other way around (mother was tabby and father was Russian blue) We had wanted to get a Russian blue kitten for a long time but couldn't afford a pure one. Our kitty (now almost 2yrs) is a beautiful girl. She is mainly grey with tabby features around the face, legs and tummy and she has the Russian blue green eyes. She also has the gentle nature of a Russian blue too. The lady who we got her from was in a similar situation to yourself as both parents were house pets and were neutered after having a litter. As long as you are willing to take on the responsibility for caring for a pregnant cat and young kittens (which is a bigger undertaking than some realise) I don't see the problem. You also need to think about whether you know enough people to give the kittens to and what will happen if you can't find homes for all of them. We have had our cat neutered as we felt we couldn't devote the time to caring and homing kittens but sometimes I regret the decision as I feel my cat would make a fantastic mother.
Good luck with whatever you decide. x


----------



## tec11 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks larka


----------

